# Benefits of sepearte wash down pump



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

What are some of the benefits from having a separate wash down pump from the livewell pump. It seems like the output on the livewell pump is higher and you would not have the added expense of buying additional pumps. My boat has never had a washdown pump so I am tryign to figure out the best way to accomodate this. 

I will be pumping into two livewells that are midship port and starboard. 

It seems like the benefits far out way the negatives in just having a livewell pump with a 3 way valve to the washdown hoses. 

Any advice would greatly be appreciated.


----------



## d-a (Mar 13, 2010)

feelin' wright said:


> What are some of the benefits from having a separate wash down pump from the livewell pump. It seems like the output on the livewell pump is higher and you would not have the added expense of buying additional pumps. My boat has never had a washdown pump so I am tryign to figure out the best way to accomodate this.
> 
> I will be pumping into two livewells that are midship port and starboard.
> 
> ...


My boat is set up with the one pump for both, Im gonna add a new pump and hose for my washdown. I have left the washdown on before and had my bait die off. 

d-a


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Well It is apparent that neither of you understand these pumps.

A livewell pump is a high volume .....Low pressure pump.

This is usually a centrifugal pump. I like Rule Pumps for this, but make it a dual port model.

A washdown pump is a Low volume High pressure pump. This is usually a diaphram style pump. I like Jabsco pumps for this.


So why a dual port model Rule livewell pump?

Simple....Only one hole thru the bottom of the boat to supply both pumps.

Now lets look at a picture.











The top port feeds the livewell. The bottom port [shown with a plug in it] is a feed for the washdown pump.

You can run them at the same time. It will not hurt a thing.

This is a Washdown pump that you feed from the lower port off the livewell pump.











A good washdown pump will blast the Skung of a squid right off the deck....A livewell pump used to to do this.....It will never happen. There is not enough pressure.


----------



## younghooker (Oct 7, 2007)

as a back up for your live well pump too


----------



## wetley49 (Sep 25, 2010)

My washdown pump has a pressure regulator so it won't blow a hose when I have a nozzle attatched to it and the pump isn't running the whole time


----------



## cape horn 24 (Sep 29, 2007)

2nd what younghooker said, a backup to your livewell

BA


----------



## d-a (Mar 13, 2010)

X-Shark said:


> Well It is apparent that neither of you understand these pumps.
> 
> A livewell pump is a high volume .....Low pressure pump.
> 
> ...


I guess i should have clarified better, Mine is an on demand wash down pump that is plumbed to a selector valve and it can run my live well or my wash down. Its not the correct way to do it, but it works as a bare minimum for what i need. I will get around to changing over to two dedicated pumps for what i want, but its low on the priority list right now.

d-a


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks for the advice X Shark. You learn something new everyday.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

I have attached a picture of the pluming configuration is this the correct layout? Also with having multiple livewells should I have a valve at each livewell.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

You don't need the ball valve in between the Livewell pump and the Washdown.

However....You do need a inline filter that they sell.


----------

